# sql server constraints priorität?



## ruutaiokwu (23. Apr 2014)

hallo zusammen

ich habe eine tabelle welche einen fremdschlüssel beinhaltet. dieser fremdschlüssel wird über einen constraint (mit dem "CONSTRAINT"-keyword, nicht als trigger implementiert!) definiert.

wie ist es aber nun, wenn ich 2 constraints für diesen fremdschlüssel kreiere? das klappt soweit, falls beide constraints einen anderen namen haben...

nun habe ich beide constraints unterschiedlich konfiguriert, den ersten als "No Action" (= modifizieren verweigern & fehlermeldung ausgeben), den zweiten als "Set Null"... -> SQL Server Foreign Key Update and Delete Rules

wenn ich nun einen datensatz aus der übergeorneten tabelle lösche, greift der constraint den ich als letzter kreiert habe. könnte man in diesem fall quasi sagen "der letzte gewinnt"...?

weiss jemand wie es aussieht wenn man triggers UND constraints gleichzeitig hat? hat dann eines von beidem eine höhere priorität, ist das korrekt?


danke für eure feedbacks.


----------



## Joose (23. Apr 2014)

In diesem Fall würde ich einfach raten: Ausprobieren 
Überlege dir einen "Testfall" dafür und probiere es einfach aus.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (23. Apr 2014)

hallo Joose

danke für dein feedback.

genau das (das ausprobieren) habe ich ja gemacht, dadurch bin ich zu diesem resultat gekommen... es stellt sich nur noch die frage "warum"...?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Apr 2014)

Weiss niemand weiteres?


----------

